# need ph info



## mahosk (May 11, 2005)

hi guys,  anyone know of a "ph up" subsitute.   i ran out and cant get to the hydro store till the weekend.  i really need it, any suggestions?


----------



## joe blow (May 18, 2005)

to bring back if too acidic, use Lime
to bring back to neutral from alkaline, use coffe grounds or lemon peels


----------

